# June 2009 Acquistions



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thought I'd start June off. This was actually purchased about 10 days ago, but just arrived today.

NWT Crittenden plaid sportcoat via Ebay; complete with side vents and working buttonholes.


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

*Grenfell rain coat*

I found this Grenfell rain coat at my local thrift store (with lining).


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

*Cricketeer Chesterfield*

...and also this Chesterfield coat by Cricketeer (at a different local thrift shop).


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Dayum...nice looking coats ^^^


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

My shell addiction is really getting out of control. To complement my darlton shell wingtip that I got in the RL sale last month, I just purchased the plain-toe blucher version of the same (seller's pic below):










I am also awaiting this ebay purchase to come by: (NOS vintage nettleton calfksin ankle buckle boots got from ebay for $32):


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Returning home from a three day road trip, I stopped at the Birch Run Outlet Mall and visiting the Woolrich outlet found a nicely discounted sweater vest (tightly woven, dark green, cotton/wool blend) for just a bit less than $24 and a knit polo shirt (short sleeved but, constructed of surprisingly heavy fabric, with reinforced stitching. Looks almost like a short sleeved rugby shirt?) for $17.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Florsheim Royal Imperial #8 shell PTBs. $3 at Goodwill yesterday, and they fit like a glove. Already one of my most comfortable pairs of shoes.

I don't score at Goodwill often, but occasionally I find some gems.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*This weekend*

Waiting to finally pull the trigger at John Lobbs this weekend!

My first pair of JL, my last pair of shoes. really! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Three BB polos in Black, Navy Blue, and Hunter Green--at $36.50 each before taxes and shipping.

I know the colors aren't particularly Tradly, but big men just don't look right in pastels, IMHO.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

^ Confidence! If you think you look good, you look good.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

hellomarty said:


> My first pair of JL, my last pair of shoes. really! :icon_smile_big:


That's what they all say. What you've actually done is embark on an even more expensive spending spree.

Prepare to sell your children and extra organs!


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

randomdude said:


> ^ Confidence! If you think you look good, you look good.


Oh, I agree on the self-confidence making the outfit; however, I don't think pastels look good on many people, and I think they look particularly bad on men of my stature. I think wearing a pastel-colored polo takes a tremendous amount of self-confidence, the right build, and a proper outfit to complement it. Ergo, dark-colored polos look better on most men (ie: those that lack at least one of these three qualities).

Don't get me wrong. I'm not ashamed of my 54-55" chest, 45" waist, and body fat percentage comparable to an NCAA offensive lineman--I was one. If anything, I'm a touch narcissistic. But I know when I don't look right, and that includes wearing pastels. Perhaps when I level up in Trad a few times I'll be ready to wear some more aggressively-colored polos. But not until then.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Ray Ban Wayfarer in Tortoise


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Wayfarers. What model number are those?


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Nice Wayfarers. What model number are those?


Thanks!

The model number is 2132 901 55|18


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

After publicly proclaiming that I wasn't going to buy any clothes all summer in anticipation of my trip to New York in September...

I picked up six pair of Country Club boxers at the Brooks Brothers online clearance sale. But, as Clark Howard likes to say when he mentioned owning something nicer than what's sold at Wal-Mart, "A relative bought them for me."


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Just won a new-old-stock Tiffanys engine turned buckle, circa 1979.

For $97 ppd. Not too bad.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Vintage Coach (made in USA) briefcase


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

^^Nice bag. Seriously nice bag.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Tan Andando Oxford (RL) 
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...23&pg=2&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family

and Irish linen Aldridge three-button suit (jcrew)


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Beefeater said:


> ^^Nice bag. Seriously nice bag.


Thanks! It smells nice, too.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Stay Cool*

Made in the USA.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

dizzyfan said:


> I found this Grenfell rain coat at my local thrift store (with lining).


Looks like you found two good items. Majer and Cricketeer were staples of many independent haberdashers. Grenfell cloth has a very storied past.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Montecristi Panama from Art Fawcett:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

2 Pr LLB plainfront, poplin shorts, 9" inseam--dark khaki, navy.
June sale is good.

A good month, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Traditional Burberry db trench, made in USA, thrifted for $20. I can't wait for the fall to wear it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Montecristi Panama from Art Fawcett:


AlanC: That Panama is absolutely splendid....makes me want to buy another hat! May you wear it in good health.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got this knit tie on eBay. 53" is the perfect length.



Cardinals5 said:


> Traditional Burberry db trench, made in USA, thrifted for $20. I can't wait for the fall to wear it.


Move down here for summer. You'll have plenty of use for it, I guarantee.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Montecristi Panama from Art Fawcett:


Nephew,
Looks very good! Enjoy wearing


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Traditional Burberry db trench, made in USA, thrifted for $20. I can't wait for the fall to wear it.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Beefeater said:


> Made in the USA.


Nice!!
I passed on one of these at a tag sale last year and have been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice new Haspel sport coat - light grey, with light cream and blue windowpane squares. $25 bucks from Ebay. Got it in the mail, fit like a dream, wore it the next day with no alterations needed. Sweet!
Tom


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*June was a good month for thrifting*

BB Madison suit $20 and BB Blazer $8 (Sorry both have darts)
Black Alden bit oafers $8
AE MacNeils $30


----------



## seth3407 (May 9, 2009)

*So Far So good*

Navy Brooks Ease suit 
Sebago penny loafer driving mocs 
yellow Lilly Pulitzer pants

also, forgot to add, 
Vineyard Vines Nantucket Red and Light Blue Panel shorts 
Vineyard Vines fishing shirt
Vineyard Vines Linen L/S button up shirt


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan longwings from eBay - the seller didn't realize they were shell as he had purchased them through a thrift store for $8.50! The BIN price was 69.99. A little high, but classic shoes (for me), and in very good condition.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mens Wearhouse had a sale on Lauren seersucker sportcoats, so I picked one up in blue stripe. NICE jacket, I just need a good party to wear it at.
I also picked up (thrifted) a NWT Haspel brown cord sportcoat for my brother and a sailboat motif Lands End tie. All for $12. And a pair of Sperry AOs in Kelly green for $15. I also picked up a ton of stuff at Marshalls for the summer.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of the Bass Gitman loafers. I'm still not sure why, as I have no need whatsoever for more loafers, but $60 was too cheap to pass up.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

smujd said:


> Just ordered a pair of the Bass Gitman loafers. I'm still not sure why, as I have no need whatsoever for more loafers, but $60 was too cheap to pass up.


Me too.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Ditto the loafers--in black, which I've been looking for. The brown was too close to the Sebago Cordo, at least after you get rid of the perma-shine-plastic veneer.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/img00113j.jpg/
Press Flap Pocket OCBD and Bows.
Summerweight Sack (not shown)

Alden #8 Shell Card Case (my new wallet, I'm trying to simplify things)

LL Bean Black Watch Laptop Case
Navy Boat n' Tote with Gold and Navy striped handles (not shown)

Now if I can just snag a pair of BB #8 LHS during this upcoming sale...


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan longwings from eBay - the seller didn't realize they were shell as he had purchased them through a thrift store for $8.50! The BIN price was 69.99. A little high, but classic shoes (for me), and in very good condition.


Was able to purchase a similar pair for $20 and change. Didn't realize they were Royal Imperials until i got them. Ironically, had passed the first time they were on ebay and nobody bought them for $18.99. Nothing like old shell Florsheims, Royal Imperials particularly.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was also fortunate enought to pick up a pair of Florsheim "custom grade", somewhat spade-soled, bevel waisted probably 40 or 50's bal captoes. They have a thin sole glued over the sewn goodyear welt to hide or protect the stitching. have never seen that before. Rebel222's inspired me to hunt for these. Beautifully made, I did not know Florsheim had a grade above their Royal Imperial.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Bought these AE Verona bit loafers today, brown, size 11D. I was a bit worried about the fit (since they were ordered via a store) but it turns out the fit is 99% perfect. Even my Gucci ribbon loafers have only a 95% perfect fit, and the rest of my shoes are less than that. The quality of leathers and finishing is absolutely top notch. Needless to say, I am extremely happy with these!

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona001.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona002.jpg/


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Bought these AE Verona bit loafers today, brown, size 11D. I was a bit worried about the fit (since they were ordered via a store) but it turns out the fit is 99% perfect. Even my Gucci ribbon loafers have only a 95% perfect fit, and the rest of my shoes are less than that. The quality of leathers and finishing is absolutely top notch. Needless to say, I am extremely happy with these!
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona001.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona002.jpg/


Great shoes. I wear mine often.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Bought these AE Verona bit loafers today, brown, size 11D. I was a bit worried about the fit (since they were ordered via a store) but it turns out the fit is 99% perfect. Even my Gucci ribbon loafers have only a 95% perfect fit, and the rest of my shoes are less than that. The quality of leathers and finishing is absolutely top notch. Needless to say, I am extremely happy with these!
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona001.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/verona002.jpg/


And I thought I had killed my shoe addiciton for a short while, but I see these pics and withdrawl strikes.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

dport86 said:


> Was able to purchase a similar pair for $20 and change. Didn't realize they were Royal Imperials until i got them. Ironically, had passed the first time they were on ebay and nobody bought them for $18.99. Nothing like old shell Florsheims, Royal Imperials particularly.


Congrats! That's a great price for Royal Imperials, especially shells :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Older Barbour Bedale in black (model #C104) - I figured it would be cheaper to purchase this off season.

Vintage Florsheim monkstraps

Vintage Florsheim shell cordovan PTBs in black

Chipp2 Beagle Tie

I think I've exhaused my wife's goodwill for the month, but we're making a trip to Seattle in a couple of days so we'll have to hit the thrift stores :devil:


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Italian Navy Pea Coat, mid-theigh

AE brown BelAirs
AE Brown McClains
AE Brown Strand

Bookster Nairn 6 button vest

3 Thyrwhitt Shirts


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*great trip to BB*

Just purchased my BB #8 LHS from the store on Connecticut. 
The GM, Paul, was extremely helpful and patient as I decided between three sizes.

He also, jokingly, looked at the sleeve buttons on my Press sack and frowned in disapproval, quizzed me on my knowledge of both shell and some other clothing related matters, and then laughed when I said I was just 20.

All thanks to this forum.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Just purchased my BB #8 LHS from the store on Connecticut.
> The GM, Paul, was extremely helpful and patient as I decided between three sizes.
> 
> He also, jokingly, looked at the sleeve buttons on my Press sack and frowned in disapproval, quizzed me on my knowledge of both shell and some other clothing related matters, and then laughed when I said I was just 20.
> ...


Congradulations! enjoy wearing! Did you go down 1/2 size


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> Congradulations! enjoy wearing! Did you go down 1/2 size


Thanks Mac.

As for the size drop, I did, as expected and frequently mentioned across this forum. The big debate was between C or D width. My problem is that I have some shoes that I prefer to fit snugger and some that I prefer a little wiggle room in. The C's weren't too snug, a close fit I'd say, but there was a little pressure in the arch that would have been significantly worse if I were to wear anything but thin dress socks or none at all. I ended up with 11.5 D's. Granted if I ever find a pair thrifting in 11.5C/D or 12 C/D I think I can figure out the right thickness of sock to wear them comfortably.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Just purchased my BB #8 LHS from the store on Connecticut.
> The GM, Paul, was extremely helpful and patient as I decided between three sizes.
> 
> He also, jokingly, looked at the sleeve buttons on my Press sack and frowned in disapproval, quizzed me on my knowledge of both shell and some other clothing related matters, and then laughed when I said I was just 20.
> ...


What was wrong with your sleeve buttons?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

C. Sharp said:


> What was wrong with your sleeve buttons?


Nothing. I'm sure he was just curious as to the make of the jacket and was only (jokingly) projecting his loyalty for Brooks' products.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Sero "The Purist" shirt, pink, NOS still in original packaging.

Thought I was getting an OCBD, but when it arrived discovered it was a short sleeve popover. 

Unbelievable shirt.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^"Unbelievable" requires a picture. Sounds great.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Nothing. I'm sure he was just curious as to the make of the jacket and was only (jokingly) projecting his loyalty for Brooks' products.


Did you give him the George Bush label flash:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

No, just a, "It's Press." and a comment about how if he could offer me a discount on a similar item, I would have jumped on it. I would have liked a less padded shoulder, but otherwise I love the coat.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

2 Gitman Vintage shirts--Blue/White Butcher Stripe BD & Blue Pinpoint BD (*these shirts are amazing by the way...cut, fabric, locker loop, 3rd collar button*)

Brooks Shell PTBs

Planning on some jacket and/or suit from the Press sale, but which one...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Came across an old Macy's gift card that had just under $50 left on it so I hopped on the website and picked up a pair Sperry Topsiders (brown/white sole). With shipping cost me just over $20.

Two hour wait at the Philadelphia airport yesterday so I ducked into the Brooks Brothers, bow ties were 40% off, bought two regimental striped bows and the lady even let me use my Corporate Membership so I got an additional 15%. Walked out of there for under $50.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> Two hour wait at the Philadelphia airport yesterday so I ducked into the Brooks Brothers, bow ties were 40% off, bought two regimental striped bows and the lady even let me use my Corporate Membership so I got an additional 15%. Walked out of there for under $50.


I picked up two yesterday, from the same man who sold me my LHS and I totally forgot to even ask about the Corporate Membership. It ended up being 57ish with tax. Lucky.

Mini #1 in Green
Blue Seersucker plaid/check whatever you want to call it


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> 2 Gitman Vintage shirts--Blue/White Butcher Stripe BD & Blue Pinpoint BD (*these shirts are amazing by the way...cut, fabric, locker loop, 3rd collar button*)


Where did you get them? How's the sizing on them?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Also picked up some blue linen PRL pants.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

With all the sales going on I picked up a number of items - JPress tropic wool med greys; JPress gabardine in olive trouser; 1 pair AE Waldens and 1 pair AE Park Avenues. I am done for a bit.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> Two hour wait at the Philadelphia airport yesterday so I ducked into the Brooks Brothers, bow ties were 40% off, bought two regimental striped bows and the lady even let me use my Corporate Membership so I got an additional 15%.


I've had it stack at 346 stores a couple of times; good to hear it worked at an airport store.

My trad purchases this month are an Ivy cap, argyle sweater and button sweater vest from BB. Poplin suit from Nordstrom and JL monkstraps probably ruined my budget for the rest of the year.
.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Picked up some BB OCBDs, advantage chinos, & a pair of nantucket reds. Also made the first trek out to Woodbury Commons outlets since moving to CT where the wife made me put an RL double-breasted navy blazer back. 

One of these days. Ooooone of these days...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Vintage knit tie came in a few days ago off eBay. It's pretty fantastic, perfect length and width. Even though there's no fibre content marked, it feels like a wool knit.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Where did you get them? How's the sizing on them?


Got them from Context (linked through SW&D on SF). I take a Medium in them (as with everything else) and they fit perfectly. No stretch to say that it's the best fitting OTR shirt I've yet to purchase. As I said, fabrics are amazing and the old school details like the third collar button, etc. are a great touch. Highly recommended.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a jerk! After a few posts griping about the Fitz from BB, I pulled the trigger and got the tan poplin model. They discounted the tailoring (I got the surgeon's cuffs) by the same 40% so I couldn't turn it down. 

It's probably the best fitting cotton suit I've ever put on.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thrift Gold Mine*

Thrifted a BB 1 button peak lapel tuxedo for $15. Now I just need a reason to wear it.


----------



## TripleB (Jun 26, 2009)

Brooks Brothers Perforated Captoe Cordovans, in black, and a few other shirts and ties from BB as well.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Cigar shell LHS
Whiskey shell LWB


----------



## rorty (Sep 9, 2008)

Two J. Press suits, one blue in a subtle hopsack fabric and the other charcoal gray with chalk stripes, and a pair of black AE PAs. Woo! Say "ta ta" to my former Turnbull & Asser style.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Older Barbour Bedale in black (model #C104) - I figured it would be cheaper to purchase this off season.
> 
> Vintage Florsheim monkstraps
> 
> ...


It's been a few years, but the Seattle Goodwill is amazing. Good luck.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brooks Sale:

White Forward Point Pinpoint
Blue End-on-End Broadcloth BD
Pink OCBD

Navy Polo
Burgundy Polo
Green Polo [for my dad]

White Tennis Jacket
https://tinyurl.com/kk7vyb


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Best recent purchase: 
Made in USA Bass Weejuns, used but with original sole and original combo heel, from ebay for under $20 shipped. Last time I bid on a similar pair it went to $40+10s&h and I lost... go figure.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

brianamerige said:


> Brooks Brothers Perforated Captoe Cordovans, in black, and a few other shirts and ties from BB as well.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

obiwan said:


> Cigar shell LHS
> Whiskey shell LWB


very nice acquisitions. enjoy wearing


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> Came across an old Macy's gift card that had just under $50 left on it so I hopped on the website and picked up a pair Sperry Topsiders (brown/white sole). With shipping cost me just over $20.
> 
> Two hour wait at the Philadelphia airport yesterday so I ducked into the Brooks Brothers, bow ties were 40% off, bought two regimental striped bows and the lady even let me use my Corporate Membership so I got an additional 15%. Walked out of there for under $50.


Wow. Here's what I found when I jumped on Macy's site in search of $20 Topsiders:

This item was previously identified in error as a clearance item. The price listed is the correct current price.

You're a lucky guy--they're now $65, not including shipping or tax.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Wow. Here's what I found when I jumped on Macy's site in search of $20 Topsiders:
> 
> This item was previously identified in error as a clearance item. The price listed is the correct current price.
> 
> You're a lucky guy--they're now $65, not including shipping or tax.


I think he means that with his gift card, the shoes came to $20ish.

$65 + shipping and tax - $50 gift card = $20ish

But I was never good at math.


----------



## nonnobis1 (Nov 19, 2005)

For you military guys: AAFES.com is having a great shoe sale. I just bought a pair of black AE Graysons for $188.90. Yes, you read that right. $188.90. Free shipping and no tax. They are gorgeous and fit beautifully. Check it out!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I think he means that with his gift card, the shoes came to $20ish.
> 
> $65 + shipping and tax - $50 gift card = $20ish
> 
> But I was never good at math.


Oh.

In that case, an OK deal, given that Macy's doesn't have much worth sneezing at. But you can get Topsiders for $50 or so if you're patient and lucky--I got a pair at Nordstrom Rack a year or so back for that much, tax included.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

nonnobis1 said:


> For you military guys: AAFES.com is having a great shoe sale. I just bought a pair of black AE Graysons for $188.90. Yes, you read that right. $188.90. Free shipping and no tax. They are gorgeous and fit beautifully. Check it out!


Thanks for the heads-up and welcome to the forum!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

BB 1818 Madison solid grey, at $469 including shipping, is phenomenal. WooHoo! I wanted a more summery fabric, but sizes were lacking. Bill


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I think he means that with his gift card, the shoes came to $20ish.
> 
> $65 + shipping and tax - $50 gift card = $20ish
> 
> But I was never good at math.


^This is what I meant and they arrived today.

Also picked up three BB OCBDs (two white, one white with a blue and red windowpain) and two ties (one BB, the other Salvator Ferragamo) at the Scholar Shop in St. Louis over the weekend.

I found a great Southwick 3/2 orphan suit jacket in my size. Pretty upset I could find the matching pants.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great thrifting in Seattle over the weekend, I picked up:

Vintage 100% wool Aquascutum car coat in brownish-green

3/2 BB fall/winter blazer with three patch pockets (needed new buttons so I picked up a throw away db with decent buttons for harvesting)

BB silk sport coat in light tan

Light green vintage Austin Reed tweed with storm flap (one of the leather buttons was damaged, so I thrifted a green corduroy sport coat with dark green leather buttons that should look great on the tweed)

Scottwool argyle sweater

Yellow gingham shirt 

LE light blue ocbd

PRL Pink university stripe

PRL Purple university stripe 

BB blue check shirt

4 Qiana nylon pocket squares with handrolled edges made in Portugal

Ferragamo black cap toe (studio line) - the shoes were barely worn, but the quality is lacking. At least they're a step up from my old made in US Hanover cap toes (corrected grain). These are just a place filler until I can save up for some Park Avenues.

Sperry Billfish - purchased new at an outlet store


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A Gitman today new from a local shop that deals in overruns and such:









Shell LHS from 'deltashell' at SF:









Alden belt from thrift a couple of weeks back:


----------

